# How does regular voicemail work exactly on the iPhone?



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello all, I cheaped out and my parents offered to pay the $11/month callerID/regular voicemail pack as a gift (for the next year at least :lmao: ).
I just got done setting up my voicemail box.. but how does this work exactly? I left a test message and I got a red dot on the voicemail icon. When I tap it nothing happens. When I tap it twice, it highlights, but still nothing happens. Do I have to call in to the toll-free voicemail number to check my voicemail? Does this cost airtime??

TYIA


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

If you don't have visual voicemail you should jusy hold 1 on the phone keypad like you would on any other cell phone...although you should be able to press the voicemail button and have it dial your voicemail for you. Mine did thid until I called and added visual voicemail.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm pretty sure (someone confirm?) you call your own cell number and then press # to get your voicemail. And yes it would use airtime. Or check it from a landline for free. As for calling an 800 number someone else will have to chime in.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

Ah thanks, Holding 1 worked, and as soon as I did that I tried pressing the voicemail button and it does now dial out. Weird, but thanks :clap:


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

If you press "1" and hold it, it routes you to the toronto "database" and you pick up your voice there, and you will incur charges. You might want to call 611 on your cell (which is free) and confirm the best way to get your voicemail without incurring additional charges.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Call your number from a landline, interrupt the outgoing message with * or # (depending on which phone you have) and follow the prompts, keying in your password, which of course you have changed since you were first provided with a default password of the last four digits of your phone number.

Call this number from anywhere in North America, using a landline, and pay no airtime and no long distance to check your messages:
1-87-ROGERSVM
1-877-643-7786

Call the above number from your cell from anywhere in North America and you only pay for airtime. You have to enter your phone number and password.

With enhanced voicemail (most corporate users) you can skip most of the prompts and skip entering a password when calling from your own phone, although I doubt most people would disable their voicemail password even if the phone/SIM lock has one.

Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

> Call this number from anywhere in North America, using a landline, and pay no airtime and no long distance to check your messages:
> 1-87-ROGERSVM
> 1-877-643-7786


Good info, thanks for sharing :clap:


----------

